# كورس الكترونيات



## عباس اللامي (10 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخوة الذين لديهم اي معلومات عن كورسات الالكترونيات وأماكن اقامتها ومواعيد اقامتها ان يفيدونا جزاهم الله خيرا" لكي تعم الفائدة ولحاجتي الماسه لمثل هذه الكورسات وشكرا":87:


----------



## ماجدالمهندسالكردي (10 يونيو 2011)

حبي اني انطيك كورس بلاش
بس على الميل


----------



## عايض الواهبي (10 يونيو 2011)

عن جد محتاجين كورسات الكترونيات بس مافيه اماكن محدده تعطيك كورسات
ممكن تروح عند اي واحد دراس وفاهم وبيعطيك كورسات خاصة بالالكترونيات


----------



## المسعودية (16 يونيو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررراخى


----------



## المسعودية (16 يونيو 2011)

الله يعطيكم العافيه ويجعل عملكم اجر عند الله


----------



## مهندس مصرى 2010 (21 يونيو 2011)

انا كمان محتاج كورس ضرورى 
اللى يقدر يساعدنى ياريت ميتاخرش


----------



## dr.hend (22 يونيو 2011)

salam 3alykom
about biomedical eng, courses 
we r MCG with fontys univerisity
offering this courses if u want to get mor info
contact me at [email protected]


----------



## mohabd28eg (3 يوليو 2011)

انا مستعد لاعطاء الكورس اون لاين لمن يحب
الكترونيات مهمة جدا وهي بداية الصانة
وكيفية التعامل مع المكونات
وكيفية فحص البوردة ومعرفة العطل


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (11 يوليو 2011)

انا كمان محتاج كورس ضرورى


----------



## wolf911 (16 يوليو 2011)

والله وانا كمان محتاج بالله لو نقدر ننسق مع بعضنا لانه شايف اكثر من شخص متبرع مجانا من عندنا في المنتدى 
انا من سكان مدينة جدة ومستعد اروح لاي شخص في اي مكان واي وقت او حتى لو اون لاين وشكرا


----------



## soma-20 (16 يوليو 2011)

من لديه القدرة على طرح دورة افضل ان يتم طرحها في هذه المنتدى لكي تعم الفائدة ..


----------

